# Dealing with Eckhart Tolle



## JM (Sep 1, 2008)

I have some family members that seem to have been infected with Tolle’s teaching of "now." I’m not familiar with it but from a few discussions I’ve had with family members it seems like the same old New Ager teaching. 

Any links or tips on dealing with Tolle’s teaching?


----------



## KMK (Sep 1, 2008)

Interesting. Just yesterday I had someone show me a book of his and ask my opinion. I had never heard of him before so I just asked if he quotes Scripture. She said no so I told her that he had no idea what he was talking about.

I think he is involved with Oprah to some extent.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes he is Oprah's latest mentor o' the day.
He is a recycler of New Age junk.

In a nutshell...
its all about you. The power is in you. You can do it. Embrace yourself. Believe your best self into existance.
You are the one you have been waiting for.

Take a bite of the fruit now.


----------



## sotzo (Sep 1, 2008)

Richard summed it up in the previous post. It is existentialism without the atheism of Sarte or Camus. God is what you want him to be, as projected by you, is in you...Tolle went through a "conversion" experience wherein he was brought out of a deep depression by understanding that the present moment (the Now) transcends the future and the past. All of his adherents claim this is some radically new philosophy but even a cursory glance at existentialism will show that it is nothing new at all...except Sarte didn't have Oprah to promulgate his opinions!

I highly recommend the radio show that was recorded by the guys over at apologetics.com and their dealing with Tolle....go here Oprah Winfrey, Eckhart Tolle and the Replacement of Christianity


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Sep 1, 2008)

Beware what lies behind the mask of big smiles, laughter, and friendliness!

These people have made a religion around self-centeredness. The friendly act is a way to make themselves popular, to be the center of attention, and to climb over everyone to the top.

When you spend more than a few moments with them, the mask will be soon replaced with their genuine personalities: coldness, aloofness, and distaste for everyone else.

If you enter their business world with the Christian ethic, you will become an instant success for the genuineness of your compassion and thorough modesty. This will make you popular -- and a dire threat to the Oprah crowd.

Take cover, for you will be fair game as they come after you behind the scenes while they continue smiling, laughing, and acting friendly in public.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 1, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Yes he is Oprah's latest mentor o' the day.
> He is a recycler of New Age junk.



Amen and AMEN!!! All new news is old news happening to new people. And they buy it like the factory is closing. 

Tolle combines everything that he thinks is virtuous and pawns it off like it is his idea and that his system is a way to become "enlightened." Never once do his talks speak of the evils of man or how to deal with evil...especially in one's own heart. I put Tolle along the same lines as Wayne Dyer - pure and complete legalism, hyped up as "the way to live" that will ebb by New Year's Eve. Another one will come along to sell the same book to the same people under a different name next year. 

Yet, it is pervasive because it all seems like "good is being done." The material of Tolle and Dyer never unmask the soul to show its evil leaving the person empty and even more confused. It is never taught how to become justified, only to be 'good' in the eyes of the world. But the last thing both Dyer and Tolle do not expound on - what happens if you fail their system of good thinking etc.? Please prepare your people, your flock.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 1, 2008)

Christian Skepticism - a reasonable faith... has a section on him in the front page


----------



## Thomas2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

I learned about this guy a while back in relationship with Oprah Winfrey. I had never heard of him before, so when I saw one of his books at the bookstore I picked it up and looked it over for a while. He's a goober. He's simply teaching that true happiness is found when you embrace the principle of sin and become your own god. It's sad that someone with as much public muster as Oprah Winfrey falls for this kind of stuff, so when you look over his book, all you can really feel is pity for the poor lost souls.


----------

